# Now we feeling the expenses here..



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Electric heaters caused a huge bill at the end of the month!!

So to live comfortably for family of four let that be a good 5000$ p month. so many people here budget, so I guess I have to learn to too. But still no regrets. 

In regards to jobs, Seek , indeed and even trademe are best way to go. 

I just got a job but only a month contract in the cbd, i took it for the sake of NZ experience and a foot in the door. 

Good luck to you all!!


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

simply me said:


> Electric heaters caused a huge bill at the end of the month!!
> 
> So to live comfortably for family of four let that be a good 5000$ p month. so many people here budget, so I guess I have to learn to too. But still no regrets.
> 
> ...


My first year here was during the first heavy snow in many, many years, it literally started three days after I arrived--non stop for something like a week. My husband's house (at the time) was freshly, badly damaged from the Feb 2011 earthquake -- split wall seams, buckled walls, chimney down and out (like many all over); no primary heat source -- at all -- no heat pump, the fireplace was a goner, etc. I nearly froze to death my first week there. My husband wound up buying a few space heaters, and several oil column heaters, plus dehumidifiers .... I nearly passed out when the $595 energy bill came -- not only because of the bill, but only one room in the house would get above 8 degrees --- and we had to all be in it, it was THE smallest room, and we had to have 2 heaters on, with the door closed. Insane! Thankfully, I was able to obtain a $400 grant from Red Cross considering the circumstances... but maaaaaan. 

Good luck with the job!


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Kimbella said:


> My first year here was during the first heavy snow in many, many years, it literally started three days after I arrived--non stop for something like a week. My husband's house (at the time) was freshly, badly damaged from the Feb 2011 earthquake -- split wall seams, buckled walls, chimney down and out (like many all over); no primary heat source -- at all -- no heat pump, the fireplace was a goner, etc. I nearly froze to death my first week there. My husband wound up buying a few space heaters, and several oil column heaters, plus dehumidifiers .... I nearly passed out when the $595 energy bill came -- not only because of the bill, but only one room in the house would get above 8 degrees --- and we had to all be in it, it was THE smallest room, and we had to have 2 heaters on, with the door closed. Insane! Thankfully, I was able to obtain a $400 grant from Red Cross considering the circumstances... but maaaaaan. Good luck with the job!




Wow. I hear ya. I'm layering on the clothes while kiwis look at me and are like... You're cold? It was raining last week and I swear kids after school would walk home barefoot. Barefoot!! 
There must be something about this barefoot trend.


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

I just found out this thread and was wondering about Auckland. As far as my research goes, Auckland, on average, during winter time can get as low as 3 Celsius. So, I am wondering, even in Auckland, this huge expense with heating is such a big deal? Or just homes in the south of the island have to face such problems?

I've heard most places, like old houses/apartments are not well-insulated, but are they that bad?

I wondering this because next winter I'm going to visit Auckland and would appreciate this heads up.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

ArchV said:


> I just found out this thread and was wondering about Auckland. As far as my research goes, Auckland, on average, during winter time can get as low as 3 Celsius. So, I am wondering, even in Auckland, this huge expense with heating is such a big deal? Or just homes in the south of the island have to face such problems?
> 
> I've heard most places, like old houses/apartments are not well-insulated, but are they that bad?
> 
> ...


Yes the Auckland climate is warm compared to a lot of other places in NZ however it does get cold when the sun goes down so yes some form of heating is required. 
We have friends who live out on the Whangaparaoa Peninsula and have one heat pump in the house and leave this on auto throughout winter to keep the downstairs at a constant temperature. They also have an oil heater in each bedroom that is left on low overnight just to take the edge off the chill.
More often than not heating is only required in the evening, a little overnight and early morning as when the sun comes up the temperature rockets.

Yes some old apartments or houses can have little to no insulation and can be very cold and damp. Best bet is to steer clear of these and maybe pay a little more for a better quality rental.


----------



## gawa (Jun 10, 2009)

ArchV said:


> I just found out this thread and was wondering about Auckland. As far as my research goes, Auckland, on average, during winter time can get as low as 3 Celsius. So, I am wondering, even in Auckland, this huge expense with heating is such a big deal? Or just homes in the south of the island have to face such problems?
> 
> I've heard most places, like old houses/apartments are not well-insulated, but are they that bad?
> 
> ...


Oh yes, they are that bad! They are not just 'not well insulated' but rather NOT insulated at all, so 3 degrees celsius outside, and maybe 5 inside... windows aren't usually double glazed, there is something called 'thermal curtains'... 
We live in a roof and floor insulated house and manage to stay at around $230 power bill during winter and only heat the living room with a heat pump. During winter i hate 'open-plan-living'!
It's important to check that the house gets enough sun, that really helps a lot.


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

ArchV said:


> I just found out this thread and was wondering about Auckland. As far as my research goes, Auckland, on average, during winter time can get as low as 3 Celsius. So, I am wondering, even in Auckland, this huge expense with heating is such a big deal? Or just homes in the south of the island have to face such problems?
> 
> I've heard most places, like old houses/apartments are not well-insulated, but are they that bad?
> 
> ...


It will be cold, and it will probably FEEL colder than it actually is, also it is *very* humid on the N Island, much more so than the S Island; so you'll be battling the cold, wet inside air, AND possible mould depending on how well weatherized the house is. To combat the mold you'll want to keep it not only warm, but as dry as possible. Homes that are more than 10/20 years old, rarely have any appreciable measure of insulation. Some folks on here will argue that point, because some *do* have insulation, but if you compare the insulation standards here, to those in standard practice globally, it's almost laughable, if it weren't for the fact that people actually live in these homes. NZ is a lovely nation, but it's housing standards are second world. If you are staying in a hotel, you'll be fine, but even if it's a holiday home, don't expect to be walking around in a t-shirt and thin pj bottoms (unless it's a new-ish build). 
The other issue with the temp is that it is regularly colder inside the homes than the actual outside. Because of the lack of insulation, and the fact that the winter sun won't produce enough thermal energy to warm the thermal mass inside homes, it's commonly a few degrees warmer outside than in. And, once the sun starts to set, bundle up. Not as cold as the South, no, but definitely cold.


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank you all @escapedtonz, @gawa and @Kimbella, I totally appreciate such valuable inputs. I'd better stick with a hotel then, since it's gonna be just a holiday. 

Thanks again.


----------

